# How to do a French Manicure at Home



## jroberts (Jan 14, 2011)

*French Manicure - Preparation Steps*

1) Use nail polish remover to wipe off old nail polish.
2) Scrub your hands and soak in warm water for a few minutes.
3) Push back your cuticles with an orangewood stick.  They should all be even with each other.
4) File your nails with a diamond file.  A diamond file files quicker and smoother.
5) Your nails should be very long, but should have a smooth, oval shape that is slightly elongated.  This will make the most of the white nail tips.

*French Manicure â€“ Application Steps*

The base coat should be in a neutral, subtle color.  Good colors for a base coat are:  pale peach, pale pink, or beige. You will need a white nail polish for the tips, nail tip guide strips, and a clear polish for the top coat.

1)  Paint the entire nail with your base coat color. Let dry.  Special Tip: Apply petroleum jelly on the skin of your fingers around your nail.  It will help keep the polish from sticking to your skin if you slip while painting.
2)  After base coat is completely dry, put the nail tip guides on your fingernails.  Put the strip guide to the area where you finger ends.  The white tip should not take up more than 20% of your entire nail.  Place the guide strips so that all the tips of your nails are the same length.
3)  Brush the white polish onto your fingernails.  Do not rush.  You do not want to get white polish on your lower nail.  Important: Do not remove the white tips until the white polish is completely dry or your tips will be ruined.
4)  Once the white tips are completely dry, remove the guides.  For any sticky residue, rub alcohol on a cotton ball to take it off.
5)  Paint the entire nail with clear polish.  This will help to protect your French manicure, and it will give it a shiny, professional finish.

*French Manicure Kits*

There are French manicure kits that you can buy.  They come with designs, style ideas, color ideas, instructions, and everything you need for the perfect manicure or pedicure.  There are some amazing ideas within these kits that you would never think of trying.  Try a manicure polish pen, fun stencils, and templates or just be natural.  There are many different things you can do with your nails.

To make your French manicure last even longer, apply a clear coat each night.  Make sure you have enough time to allow it to dry completely. Now you are ready to head out to that interview, first date, girls night out, etc. with your beautiful, elegant French manicure.

source


----------



## mickey1962 (Jan 16, 2011)

Interesting tip about the petroleum jelly - I might try this when I do my next manicure.


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2011)

Please try not to post copied articles directly.  If you do, you will need to "source" where you got this article.  I have edited your above article to show the source. I will also send you a private message.  Thanks.


----------



## jroberts (Jan 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please try not to post copied articles directly.  If you do, you will need to "source" where you got this article.  I have edited your above article to show the source. I will also send you a private message.  Thanks.


Ok, Thanks.


----------

